# Diamond Resorts Frequently Asked Questions March 2021



## mjc775 (May 14, 2021)

I got an email last week regarding Diamond Resorts U.S. Collection Members Association 2020 Consolidated Association Related Questions. A few topics include:

*Why were Maintenance Fees not waived or reduced due to COVID-19 travel restrictions and resort closures?*
*What are the expected dues increases? How are you working to keep increases low?*
*What is the best way to assure I can get the dates and places I want to vacation?*
*Do Vacation Clubs contract with Diamond Resorts to use some of our properties resulting in less availability for members?*
*We have availability problems when making a reservation with points, but see that the rooms can be booked through rental booking sites. Why is that?*
*When owners pass away, are the children obligated to be members and pay the annual dues or do all financial obligations stop upon the death of the owners?*
"We've compiled answers to the most frequently asked questions. For your convenience, you can access the document using the link below."

https://communications.diamondresorts.com/21/03/7905/faq.html


----------



## Fried_shrimp (May 14, 2021)

mjc775 said:


> I got an email last week regarding Diamond Resorts U.S. Collection Members Association 2020 Consolidated Association Related Questions. A few topics include:
> 
> *Why were Maintenance Fees not waived or reduced due to COVID-19 travel restrictions and resort closures?*
> *What are the expected dues increases? How are you working to keep increases low?*
> ...



Most resorts did not close during 2020. Heck I spent more nights vacationing with Diamond in 2020 than I had in any previous year (122 nights).
Maint fees for the US Collection went up 2.9%
Easy. Plan (book) all of your vacations in collection 13 months out and all vacations out of collection 10 months out.
Any availability on Vacation Clubs or Hotels dot com and such is Diamond owned (unsold) inventory. They have no bearing on availability for members.
See the above answer. If someone is having availability issues they are not following the advice in sentence 3.
WHile this may vary state to state, the children have not signed on the dotted line, are not on the contract(s) and cannot be forced onto the contracts.


----------

